# Best Dove Guns?



## TheTurkeySlayer (Apr 13, 2010)

Im looking for an inexpensive dove gun with NO vented rib... any ideas where i could get one? Or what is the best dove gun youve used?


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 13, 2010)

I would think you could find a older Remington 870 2 3/4 in. with a fixed choke at a resonable price. My father passed down his 870 2 3/4 in. with Imp. Cylinder which seems to work pretty good.  I do not know a lot about the chokes and what is best for birds, but he used it for both dove and quail.


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 13, 2010)

I like the improved also. What about a browning a5 ? never mind those are High priced . Thats the only gun that comes to mind with no vent rib.


----------



## one hogman (Apr 13, 2010)

*Dove guns*

Why no vent rib??  when you are into the birds the vent rib helps vent the heat off the sides so you do get as much distortion in the sight picture, I would stay with the rib if poss, You can pick up an old 870 exspress for not too much they shoot pretty good for the dollar and last forever.


----------



## pine nut (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep 870 rem 20 ga IC or mod choke 2 3/4"  with 2 1/2 dr. eq 1oz # 8 yer in bizzness!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 13, 2010)

Remington 1100, 26" barrel, fixed IC choke


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 13, 2010)

The best dove gun I have ever used is a Beretta 391 Urika with a 26" barrel and IC mobil choke.  If you don't want to spend that much money for a new gun try to find a used 391, 3901, or older 390. All are great bird guns. Why would you not want a vent rib? It helps with quick target acquisition and barrel cooling.


----------



## Sam H (Apr 14, 2010)

Older used fixed choke (i/c) Remy 1100 20ga  26"barrel...used one for over 35yrs...just retired her and went to a Beretta Urika 2/20ga/28"barrel


----------



## one hogman (Apr 14, 2010)

*Best dove gun*

All the choices mentioned are good but for a fast mounting shotgun in dove shooting the gun needs to fit the shooter stock length is very important here I think ,I shot the best I have shot in years  last dove season with a cheap Stoger 2000 camo 26" barrel it has a pretty long length of pull, I would find a shotgun that feels good when you mount it close both eyes and mount it and when you open see if you are looking down the rib at the bead , it make a diff on shooting moving targets ecspecially when you mount the gun in a hurry.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 14, 2010)

Remington 1100 is the quintessential dove gun, imo.  The Berettas and Benellis are all quality guns, but will cost you a good bit more.  You can fnd a 20 ga 1100 for $400 probably and VR is actually more desirable so you might can get one for a little less since you don't want it.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Apr 14, 2010)

If $400-$500 is the budget, you can't beat the ole' Remington 1100.For dove, I like small bore shotguns with longer barrels and tighter chokes so I would go for a 20ga with a 28" barrel and modified choke.

Good luck!

Adam


----------



## Sam H (Apr 15, 2010)

coveyrise90 said:


> If $400-$500 is the budget, you can't beat the ole' Remington 1100.For dove, I like small bore shotguns with longer barrels and tighter chokes so I would go for a 20ga with a 28" barrel and modified choke.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Adam



Yeah Adam...you like them tighter chokes because you're a better shot than most of us "old" lead slingers


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks guys! and the reason im not a big fan of a vented rib is because when i lead the bird with the barrel, the vent blocks the top of the barrel and i cant lead it right. I just like the barrel and bead at the end.


----------

